# heater questions...



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

I am currently using stealth heaters (new style black plastic w/red or green light on dial) on both my tanks, but noticed that they can only be dialed up to 86f. They also dont seem to be really accurate for me. I was thinking of perhaps changing over my 65g next year to Discus, so was wondering what people keeping Discus, or other high temperature fish, are using for heaters on their tanks and why. Cheaper price isnt my first priority, I am willing to shell out for high quality if it is worth it.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

another member recommended that i get a more powerful stealth heater than the one suggested for the tank size...
example: if you have a 10g tank...and a heater is suggested up to 10g...get the next one up(maybe rated for 20-30g)...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Currently using an Eheim Jager 300 watt heater.No problems thus far(knock on wood).A bit higher in price than others but impressed so far the quality and features.Hagen has a few nice heaters as well worth looking into.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have stelaths in both my 46's and have never had an issue with them. For my new 90g I will be going with a Hydor inline heater.


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies thus far. I used to use the old green Ebo Jager heaters years ago and really liked them, but they arent made any more. 
I guess my question is really, what heaters are capable of being set higher than 86f, as that is as high as the stealth can be set. It wont matter how high the wattage or how many heaters are in the tank, if they only go up to 86f! What if I want the tank at 88f or even 90f? Does anyone here have a heater that can be set higher, that is also a trustworthy heater, ie. wont stick 'on' and cook the fish?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty hard to state that any heater would never stick on. For the most part, the thermostat on these things is a mechanical device that will eventually fail. A heater that can be calibrated is great and should probably be tested using a thermometer to ensure the temps are accurate. I've gone to using titanium heaters with a heater controller. Even then, I'm at the mercy of the controller. That being said the controller is of a much higher build quality than those that are built in, so hopefully, with proper maintenance, I hope that I have a better chance of avoiding a heating problem.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used Eheim Jagers hooked onto a separate external controller, now I'm using the Hydor inlines for the tanks that have canister filters.


----------

